# Carrot Cake



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This was given to us by Big Lyle’s wife
He’s a chef and this is his recipe.
I make the (1 cake ) in a bunt pan.

If you do the frosting - 
for one cake do about
1/2 bar cream cheese to 1/2 bar butter to
about 2 cups conf sugar...1 tea vanilla

It’s definitely the best carrot cake you’ll ever have.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would crawl through a mile of broken beer bottles and slide down a mountain of razor blades for a piece of carrot cake.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well then, you’ll just have to make yerself some carrot cake...
It will change your life...,:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Are the hyphens in the first recipe +'s ? I'm confused. I'm very literal.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It’s 1 & 1/2 cups corn oil
1 & 3/4 cups sugar
2 & 1/2 tea cinnamon 
1 & 1/2 tea vanilla ...etc
If you get confused look at the Two cake recipe
and half that - to get the One cake amounts. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> I would crawl through a mile of broken beer bottles and slide down a mountain of razor blades for a piece of carrot cake.



Need pics! :wink2:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Copied and saved.

I love carrot cake

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Copied and saved.
> 
> I love carrot cake
> 
> Bud


Nobody doesn’t like carrot cake.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Good Lord I haven't had carrot cake in years. Added to the baking list.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My "to be cooked" list is falling behind. I just picked up some Goya split peas yesterday for soup. The ham bone is down to a very generous portion of ham so will start cooking that tomorrow. With pea soup it is often best to cook a few days in advance as it thickens nicely when it rests. That is if I can stay away from it.

Bud


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> This was given to us by Big Lyle’s wife
> He’s a chef and this is his recipe.
> I make the (1 cake ) in a bunt pan.
> 
> ...


Saved, thank you!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I have to wait till next week when I shop to buy the nuts, coconut & cream cheese.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A favorite here.


Our daughter made one and i recall one of her brothers saying "_ that icing would make a dried cow patty taste good "._


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Startingover said:


> I have to wait till next week when I shop to buy the nuts, coconut & cream cheese.



Me, too. I have everything but the cream cheese.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

My favorite cake! Had one for my Birthday last week!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I see one in my future after this thread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Me thinks a lot of people see a carrot cake in their future! :yes:

I had no idea so many people love carrot cake.

What about cheesecake, anybody fancy cheesecake...I make the 
best cheesecake in America...any its so easy.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Me thinks a lot of people see a carrot cake in their future! :yes:
> 
> I had no idea so many people love carrot cake.
> 
> ...


 Love it but for some reason mine comes in a box that reads CHERRY CHEESE CAKE but i don't complain. After all i do get real good stuff too.


We'll take the recipe please just in case that thought could mature.






Edit: Edit:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, I’ll post it later...we’re getting ready to go to sons house.
He had a big salt water pool...It’s gonna hot one today!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would say a carrot cake is my second favorite cake, I looooove a carrot cake. We will be making one soon also. Thanks for the recipe.

I don't like cheese cake but Judy makes one I really like. The kind in a box just isn't good to me. Judy makes everything from scratch and it is so much better.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Ok, I’ll post it later...we’re getting ready to go to sons house.
> He had a big salt water pool...It’s gonna hot one today!


No rush here for the recipe and enjoy the pool.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Carrot cake has to be what they eat in Heaven.


----------

